# Lyft is the official "Snack Taxi" rideshare business



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Its drivers will be making $6.75/hour to wait at the drive-thru. Forget the minimum wage.

https://blog.lyft.com/posts/taco-mode

I am sure they will be selling it soon as an opportunity for drivers to make more money.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Lyfts version of UberEats maybe? 

Rather than having to climb the stairs to deliver the food to the door, you get the passenger to come down, drive them, shop, take them back, and go back up stairs. From what I've heard from UberEats persons, it might pay more.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

No eating in my car.
No stops.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Talcire said:


> No eating in my car.
> No stops.


Can't you see everyone chasing the cleaning fees on this one!
And since the cleaners are closed at that time of night, you can complain your going to have to spend the morning getting it detailed (even more money)!!


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Every single employee inside the Taco Bell is making more and often twice as much per minute as the driver sitting outside waiting. And the employees get benefits as well.

When will they do something so the drivers can make more money?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

getoutofmycar said:


> ....there is no difference in pay for a 1 mile 1 minute fare vs a 1 mile 10 minute fare


Yes there is a difference. The car is idling waiting ten minutes. It's higher cost.


----------



## durwardfarquhar (Jan 2, 2017)

This came in my news feed today, about the same Lyft/Taco Bell program: https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/25/l...night-munchies-pit-stops/?ncid=mobilenavtrend

I'm not happy. Taco Bell can be among the slowest drive-thrus, especially late as (I don't believe) they have a big crew on.

It's kind of innovative from Lyft's perspective. But it sucks for drivers.


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2017)

Is this a joke? lol... anyone signing up for this deserves the messes left in their cars!


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Banned said:


> Is this a joke? lol... anyone signing up for this deserves the messes left in their cars!


Do you really think this will require us drivers signing up for this? Or being allowed to opt out? Not a chance. I doubt they will even show drivers that it is a "Taco Bell" ride until the ride starts. If they force this on us, every driver should boycott Taco Bell for their disregard toward drivers. It's all about Taco Bell and Lyft making more money, not drivers. This really, really sucks and they both should be ashamed.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> Its drivers will be making $6.75/hour to wait at the drive-thru. Forget the minimum wage.
> 
> https://blog.lyft.com/posts/taco-mode
> 
> I am sure they will be selling it soon as an opportunity for drivers to make more money.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

There is a easy solution to this don't do lyft on the third shift.Turn the lyft app off and the uber app on.Nobody really needs to do lyft if they have uber.Uber has the market share in every market I'm sure.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Lyfts version of UberEats maybe?
> 
> Rather than having to climb the stairs to deliver the food to the door, you get the passenger to come down, drive them, shop, take them back, and go back up stairs. From what I've heard from UberEats persons, it might pay more.


Lol yes. Got this from one delivery UberEats driver the other day. He said if you play your cards right, you can make $16 to $20 per hour. lmao

Can't wait to see how many under aged drivers and drunks will be taking advantage of this to jam Bell drive thrus all across the nation. The traffic gridlock any day of the week in city SF is already a nightmare for drivers. Can't wait to see how long it will take Lyft to start deactivating drivers for excess cleaning bills to get the taco shell crumbs and stench out of their vehicles. lmao

And soon, drivers will have to contend with being stuck in a drive through around 11 pm. With a dozen Lyft cars surrounding them in 100% gridlock. Just like in rush hour. Except this time they've got at least 1 drunk pax who--after a desperate 5 min wait--is about to lose their liquor in your car....


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone who opts-in deserves a smelly, messy car and a lower rating from their next rider who have to smell and ride in that crap


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
This

So Taco Bell is now apparently going for an increase in market share v. In and Out, Jack In the Box, KFC and all non burger fast food franchises??

This latest promotion is proof that Lyft is being run by incompetent Millennials who are completely out of touch with reality. Typical 2K @$$hat in SF have this sort of clueless mindset. Come up with that big idea for promotion/bonuses. And never really think their idea through as to whether it will be strategically sustainable or not in the long run. And especially how this could create bad PR fallout between Lyft and their precious pax. And especially IC driver base.

I doubt if Lyft CS management even bothered to hire extra $100k per year poor white collar personnel here in SF. So they can deal with the flood of rider and driver complaints looming on the horizon in the near future.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

htboston said:


> Anyone who opts-in deserves a smelly, messy car and a lower rating from their next rider who have to smell and rider in that crap


Why would ANY driver opt-in? I see no upside. Maybe if Lyft included $5 in Taco Bell food for the driver, it would be somewhat worthwhile.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

On this site we spend way too much time giving Lyft a free pass because Uber does many ridiculous new initiatives without ever consulting their drivers like UberEats or UberTeen. But Lyft are just as ass backward and have no regard for their drivers despite their claims of creating a ride share community.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> Lol yes. Got this from one delivery UberEats driver the other day. He said if you play your cards right, you can make $16 to $20 per hour. lmao
> 
> Can't wait to see how many under aged drivers and drunks will be taking advantage of this to jam Bell drive thrus all across the nation. The traffic gridlock any day of the week in city SF is already a nightmare for drivers. Can't wait to see how long it will take Lyft to start deactivating drivers for excess cleaning bills to get the taco shell crumbs and stench out of their vehicles. lmao
> 
> And soon, drivers will have to contend with being stuck in a drive through around 11 pm. With a dozen Lyft cars surrounding them in 100% gridlock. Just like in rush hour. Except this time they've got at least 1 drunk pax who--after a desperate 5 min wait--is about to lose their liquor in your car....


I can drive all day.
Then watch my M.P.G. rate DROP over an average of hundreds of miles
At JUST ONE DRIVE THROUGH TRIP.

TURN ENGINE OFF AND AIRCONDITIONING OFF IF FORCED TO DO DRIVE THROUGH !


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Wait! I didn't get the "Taco Mode" for this driver, let me cancel the ride and try again... I want my Free Taco!


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> This
> 
> So Taco Bell is now apparently going for an increase in market share v. In and Out, Jack In the Box, KFC and all non burger fast food franchises??
> ...


This new marketing ploy just proves what I am seeing every time I drive Lyft. They are the ride share service for ghetto people who want the cheapest possible service and will lie, cheat and steal from drivers who refuse to put up with their ghetto behavior. Lyft should just go all out and cut deals with Popeyes, White Castle and KFC and all other ghetto food providers. Lyft should just stop pretending that it is a service for middle class professionals or business people.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

There not going to be a opt in.Lyft will not be that transparent about it.The will hide this information from us.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Why would ANY driver opt-in? I see no upside. Maybe if Lyft included $5 in Taco Bell food for the driver, it would be somewhat worthwhile.


I wasn't encouraging anyone to opt-in.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> Every single employee inside the Taco Bell is making more and often twice as much per minute as the driver sitting outside waiting. And the employees get benefits as well.
> 
> When will they do something so the drivers can make more money?


Part time workers don't get benefits or make nearly as much as Lyft drivers. And most fast food workers only get part time wages.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah saw this article on Fortune.com. 
http://fortune.com/2017/07/27/lyft-drivers-taco-bell/?xid=gn_editorspicks&google_editors_picks=true

In case the link doesn't post for whatever reason, this line in particular sounds open to interpretation: 
_"Drivers are then directed to Taco Bell, where they place* and buy the order and deliver it to a customer's home."*_

This almost makes it sound like we'd be expected to pay for someone's food order out of our own pockets, THEN deliver it a pax who isn't even in the car... almost like Postmates, GrubHub, Eat24, etc. ... all of which I declined to work for, because then you potentially have to deal with parking, parking tickets, taking the order to the person's door (worse still if they live on say the 3rd+ floor of an apartment complex), people complaining that their order is wrong, forgot that they requested no tomatoes, wanted El Diablo sauce, have a f'in gluten allergy and could sue you over it, etc.

And if you can't find the pax/they don't come to get their order, they could complain they didn't get their order, and you might not be reimbursed... not to mention the time you'd waste/fares you'd miss out on sitting in the drive-thru anyway.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Same thing as uber eats and Mcdonalds


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> Its drivers will be making $6.75/hour to wait at the drive-thru. Forget the minimum wage.
> 
> https://blog.lyft.com/posts/taco-mode
> 
> I am sure they will be selling it soon as an opportunity for drivers to make more money.


As soon as this hits my area I am done driving for Lyft


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Part time workers don't get benefits or make nearly as much as Lyft drivers. And most fast food workers only get part time wages.


We are getting less than the minimum wage. So Taco Bell has to pay more by law than we are getting.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> We are getting less than the minimum wage. So Taco Bell has to pay more by law than we are getting.


That's not true. Every market & driver hours are different. It all depends on the driver, his/her hustle and strategy.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> That's not true. Every market & driver hours are different. It all depends on the driver, his/her hustle and strategy.


Yes it is true. Drivers are paid $0.15/minute x 75% = $6.75/hour. You are not getting paid for miles while sitting in the drive-thru. The national minimum wage is $7.25.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

As long as the taco counts as another passenger and adds to weekly ride count, it could be exploitable..

But yeah this is pretty lame. Definately low-rent thinking.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> Yes it is true. Drivers are paid $0.15/minute x 75% = $6.75/hour. You are not getting paid for miles while sitting in the drive-thru. The national minimum wage is $7.25.


No one forces you to accept drive thru requests. No one forces you to accept pings at base. You choose to generate garbage earnings then project those shortcomings on to other drivers. Again, your premise is faulty.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> No one forces you to accept drive thru requests. No one forces you to accept pings at base. You choose to generate garbage earnings then project those shortcomings on to other drivers. Again, your premise is faulty.


Are you saying I should go and buy a better car so I can take people to Taco Bell?


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> Are you saying I should go and buy a better car so I can take people to Taco Bell?


I've seen Limos in the drivethru before...but they get paid better.


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> No one forces you to accept drive thru requests. No one forces you to accept pings at base. You choose to generate garbage earnings then project those shortcomings on to other drivers. Again, your premise is faulty.





Woohaa said:


> No one forces you to accept drive thru requests. No one forces you to accept pings at base. You choose to generate garbage earnings then project those shortcomings on to other drivers. Again, your premise is faulty.


To Woohaa...not sure if this is true or not...first of


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

Sunshells said:


> To Woohaa...not sure if this is true or not...first of


Sorry...had to restart my phone...anyways, I am pretty new to Uber...drove for about a month in Feb. to March and now been back again for 2 weeks...I have about 172 rides...I believe that Uber is manipulating our ratings in order to force us to take rides we don't want, despite tbeir claim that when we cancel, or don't respond to a ping, it does not affect our ratings...First off, let me say that I should have closer to a 5 than I do if not for this gal I picked up one late night...it was my first pool call and I stopped at her address and did not see her so I kept going with my first rider...I was totally confused and I thought Uber maybe had just added another rider for my next ride before I dropped off my first...after I dropped off my first rider, I went back for the second rider and tbis time she was there or managed to find her...she immediately started being angry and abusive and giving me holy hell for not seeing her the first time...despite my good intentions and apologizing profusely, she remained quite the b***h! I know I received a 1 rating and a comment of my car being dirty from her as she was the only one who i had a problem with...I wrote to Uber and was concerned about it affecting my rating...they replied that they could not take off the rating despite how inappropriate the rider had been...they also said not to worry about my rating until I had done 500 or so rides.. so fast forward to last Thursday night...I did not answer several pool calls as I had decided they were too annoying, did not pay well enough and I was just not interested...so the next day I received a scolding note from Uber about how important it is to take the pool rides...so on Friday night, same thing, I did not answer the pool calls...the next day my rating went down and i received a note from Uber threatening to deactivate me if it did not improve...now another interesting thing is although I have 172 rides, I only have 61 ratings! So what happened to the other 111? I had also written to Uber to ask about the low response rate for people leaving ratings and Uber replied with some nonsensical bs... So Satuday nigbt when I went out, I received NO calls for an hour! despite being out at a time and in an area that I had previously been extremely busy in...and then at 4 am I received a pool call that turned out to have 5 riders added! I had to cancel the last one as it was now 5am and I could not keep my eyes open...So, my opinion and intuition is this.. Uber messes with our ratings and giving us rides so that we will have to take rides we don't want...ghe whole anonymous rating system is completely bs as well as I have had DRUNK people or people just in bad moods upset at getting stuck in traffic, etc. that I KNOW left 3s or 4s...OK...I am done ranting...I WAS going to try Lyft fkr awhile but after reading all the complaints I am not sure about them either...btw...the most I have ever made was about $10 or $15 an hour after gas, and that does not include the wear and tear on my car...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sunshells said:


> Sorry...had to restart my phone...anyways, I am pretty new to Uber...drove for about a month in Feb. to March and now been back again for 2 weeks...I have about 172 rides...I believe that Uber is manipulating our ratings in order to force us to take rides we don't want, despite tbeir claim that when we cancel, or don't respond to a ping, it does not affect our ratings...First off, let me say that I should have closer to a 5 than I do if not for this gal I picked up one late night...it was my first pool call and I stopped at her address and did not see her so I kept going with my first rider...I was totally confused and I thought Uber maybe had just added another rider for my next ride before I dropped off my first...after I dropped off my first rider, I went back for the second rider and tbis time she was there or managed to find her...she immediately started being angry and abusive and giving me holy hell for not seeing her the first time...despite my good intentions and apologizing profusely, she remained quite the b***h! I know I received a 1 rating and a comment of my car being dirty from her as she was the only one who i had a problem with...I wrote to Uber and was concerned about it affecting my rating...they replied that they could not take off the rating despite how inappropriate the rider had been...they also said not to worry about my rating until I had done 500 or so rides.. so fast forward to last Thursday night...I did not answer several pool calls as I had decided they were too annoying, did not pay well enough and I was just not interested...so the next day I received a scolding note from Uber about how important it is to take the pool rides...so on Friday night, same thing, I did not answer the pool calls...the next day my rating went down and i received a note from Uber threatening to deactivate me if it did not improve...now another interesting thing is although I have 172 rides, I only have 61 ratings! So what happened to the other 111? I had also written to Uber to ask about the low response rate for people leaving ratings and Uber replied with some nonsensical bs... So Satuday nigbt when I went out, I received NO calls for an hour! despite being out at a time and in an area that I had previously been extremely busy in...and then at 4 am I received a pool call that turned out to have 5 riders added! I had to cancel the last one as it was now 5am and I could not keep my eyes open...So, my opinion and intuition is this.. Uber messes with our ratings and giving us rides so that we will have to take rides we don't want...ghe whole anonymous rating system is completely bs as well as I have had DRUNK people or people just in bad moods upset at getting stuck in traffic, etc. that I KNOW left 3s or 4s...OK...I am done ranting...I WAS going to try Lyft fkr awhile but after reading all the complaints I am not sure about them either...btw...the most I have ever made was about $10 or $15 an hour after gas, and that does not include the wear and tear on my car...


As I mentioned before, every market is different. There are some guys in my market who post their earnings and work only a few hours to hit their daily goal while others spend more time making the same amount.

No one forces us to accept pings. So if a trip isn't profitable then don't take it. How much sense does it make to say a person is making less than minimum wage yet continue to do the same thing?


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> As I mentioned before, every market is different. There are some guys in my market who post their earnings and work only a few hours to hit their daily goal while others spend more time making the same amount.
> 
> No one forces us to accept pings. So if a trip isn't profitable then don't take it. How much sense does it make to say a person is making less than minimum wage yet continue to do the same thing?


I agree...but what I think they are doing is messing with our ratings and how many rides and what kinds of rides they send us if we turn down rides...thus forcing us to do what they want us to do by threatening to deactivate us of our ratings are " not in keeping with ratings of otber drivers in the area. (Lol... not even necessarily a LOW rating...mine was 4.57 the day I got the letter from them threatening to deactivate me...
mostly due to that 1 I got from the nasty lady...so overnight after taking ALL of their pools, meals and every ping, my rating went up to 4.64...i I think Uber is controlling and manipulating our ratings...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sunshells said:


> I agree...but what I think they are doing is messing with our ratings and how many rides and what kinds of rides they send us if we turn down rides...thus forcing us to do what they want us to do by threatening to deactivate us of our ratings are " not in keeping with ratings of otber drivers in the area. (Lol... not even necessarily a LOW rating...mine was 4.57 the day I got the letter from them threatening to deactivate me...
> mostly due to that 1 I got from the nasty lady...so overnight after taking ALL of their pools, meals and every ping, my rating went up to 4.64...i I think Uber is controlling and manipulating our ratings...


My rating is currently 4.9 something & I don't do anything special other than greet the pax & follow the golden rule, keep both hands on the wheel, drive the posted speed limit & get them safely to their destination. I also keep a clean car. But I do notice my ratings take a hit whenever I do the PDB & accept Lyft Lines. Other than that my acceptance rating stays low.


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok...well maybe they are not messing with you...maybe they don't do it to everyone...could be because I am new...so I will take all the rides until I rack up more rides and mybrating goes up...I don't want to be threatened with being deavtivated just because my rating went from 4.84 to 4.57 in a week.. btw.. I do all the same you do plus have snacks and water in the car...there is NO reason for anyone to give me anything other than a 5...I had a drunk wealthy couple last Sat. night claiming to smell an "electrical" smell in my car...they were obviously delusional.. and then there are the timws when the GPS screws up and I can't find my pickup or drop off location...It is also my opinion that we should have access to see who left what ratings for us so that we can defend ourselves against any loonies...and remember...Uber does NOT screen or do background checks on their riders...so we have nooo idea as to who or what kind of person could be getting in our car...we literally have 15 seconds to assess pickup distance, time to get there, type of ride and rider rating...and even though you have not been penalized by not accepting all rides, I believe very strongly that I have...as that has been MY experience...


----------

